# cough silencer



## bucksteven (Dec 23, 2006)

I got one of these the other day and it work great. The deer will not here you.  If I was you and I cough a lot I would get one of these they are about 20 dollars. IT IS GREAT!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks I've wondered about them


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 23, 2006)

Some one else had a thread on here and all I read was bad about it..


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 24, 2006)

They really do work good.  I have asthma and tend to cough a lot, and my silencer is always within easy grasp.  I coughed into it on purpose in camp one day and my buddy who was only about 25 or 30 feet away said he could barely hear it.  At any rate, it sure beats the alternative. Trying to squelch your cough puts a terrible strain on your heart.


----------



## deer30084 (Dec 25, 2006)

What if ya got excessive gas?  Does it work for that?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 26, 2006)

deer30084 said:


> What if ya got excessive gas?  Does it work for that?



Only if you are coughing gas


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 26, 2006)

deer30084 said:


> What if ya got excessive gas?  Does it work for that?



Now dat just funny   

I think it might have been Jeff Young who was selling his or somthing like that and it all started about being bad I dunno I have always wonered myself about them, so now be have nays and yea's about them.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 26, 2006)

Yep! I've got a good used one for sale!

And I promise that I have NEVER used it to control gas!


----------



## corn grinder (Dec 27, 2006)

They work great unless you have a lung buster cough. But for the money you just use the inside of your elbow.


----------



## packrat (Dec 27, 2006)

*adapter*



deer30084 said:


> What if ya got excessive gas?  Does it work for that?



YES  BUT YOU HAVE TO BUY THE OPTIONAL ADAPTER.
I'VE HEARD IT'S A "PAIN IN THE REAR" TO INSTALL.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 27, 2006)

packrat said:


> YES  BUT YOU HAVE TO BUY THE OPTIONAL ADAPTER.
> I'VE HEARD IT'S A "PAIN IN THE REAR" TO INSTALL.



That's


----------



## merc123 (Dec 28, 2006)

Could always stop smoking?  That seems to quell coughs very effectively...  My Dad had asthma and smoked like crazy when we went hunting.  His cough could be heard a long way off.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Dec 28, 2006)

deer30084 said:


> What if ya got excessive gas?  Does it work for that?



Well I guess it would if you put in yer'..............................................................................................................well nevermind


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

They're junk.  Use the crook of your arm.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 15, 2013)

*Made One*

I made my own out of PVC parts nd filled with cotton. Works for me...........


----------

